# Tiger Woods New Hobby?



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

I just saw on T.V. on "60 Minutes" during his interview, he was saying he does hack 'e' sack with the golf club and the golf ball.

It was a short interview, but he said he got the idea from Andre Agassi, Tennis legend.

So soon enough, he got better and better, now he can hit the ball in the air...


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Is this a new hobby?

I was always under the impression that Tiger has been doing this for quite a while now. Didn't he have a Nike commercial where he hit the golf ball up with his club as many times as he could?

Or is this different?


----------



## Slasher (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh I haven't seen that. Yeah that's basically what he does. 

I thought it might be new but I guess not.


----------



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah that is what I thought. No big deal though, it has been quite some time since he has performed his signature move with the bouncing of the ball of his club.

The rest of that 60 Minutes interview was good though, it was really interesting to hear about some of the hardships Tiger overcame. The stuttering piece kind of got to me.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey I saw that interview also! I knew he could do that already though. But still, it's neat to see him do it. I don't think it's his signature move though.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Great interview with one of golfs greatest. I think the story was pretty cool about his struggle and the way he came to be the best.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw that interview too!  I think that Tiger should focus on his game and less funny stuff. I think he's a player's player though if you know what I mean. He is personable and likeable. And after seeing the interview you can be reminded of his youth.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

golfgirl2006 said:


> I saw that interview too!  I think that Tiger should focus on his game and less funny stuff. I think he's a player's player though if you know what I mean. He is personable and likeable. And after seeing the interview you can be reminded of his youth.


Well maybe it's not so distracting that it is turning his A-game off. I don't think it's going his youth, because it's not taking him any effort and it doesn't take any energy, although I know where you're coming from.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I saw this interview too, I agree with golfgirl and think he should focus on his game. Although, in his youth I read somewhere he was dedicated to golf and didn't do much more?


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think Tiger knows what he's doing. He makes his living playing golf, and he is a smart guy. Although he has loads of money, you can tell the fire inside him to win is burning. its inspiring.


----------

